

Secure Mashups in ECMAScript 5 - apaprocki
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Secure-Mashups-in-ECMAScript-5

======
comex
"subscribers[+i] ! (publication);"

What is this ! operator? This is not currently valid JavaScript, and I do not
see any new ! operator in the latest Harmony draft.

